# Nosework



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Havoc passed his odor recognition test --anise and birch. So now we can prepare for Nosework 1 trials.
My husband handles Havoc and we were really pleased with his times. Havoc alerted in less than 10 seconds which is really unusual for him and my husband wasn't afraid to call it. Havoc must have sensed that this was a real test.

We spent the night before the trial in a lovely hotel in Bellingham, WA and did some practice container searches there. It was a great time and I am very pleased with both Havoc and my husband.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank You! I wasn't at all sure that he would pass.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Good job. Congratulations to Havoc and you guys.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!! I am waiting for the nosework classes to start in two weeks. I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## howlk9 (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations! Are you doing the nosework class in Seattle?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations! I think they do know when something matters, they read us so well.


----------

